# Beach Running Sale on 5D3, $2899



## ChuckV (Oct 9, 2012)

Canon EOS 5D Mark III 22.3 MP Full Frame CMOS Digital SLR Camera (Body) 013803142433 | eBay

Just pulled the trigger myself. I've been waiting patiently since the Adorama sale for another deal like this.


----------

